# President Carter’s Murder Mystery Dinner Train



## Seaboard92 (Apr 18, 2019)

President Jimmy Carter (D 1977-1981) is hosting a Murder Mystery Dinner Train on his hometown short line railroad in Georgia. The train departs from Cordelle, GA on Saturday June 22nd at 3:30 PM returning at 9:45 PM that evening. Tickets include a dinner by Paula Deen off train in Plains, GA the hometown of President Carter. On board the show “Southern Ways and Means” will be preformed. First class includes two drink tickets however there is also a cash bar. Proceeds benefit the Carter National Historic Site, Plains Better Hometown Program, and the Sam Shortline tourist train. 

Equipment should be the fleet of ex Pennsylvania Railroad “Inn” Series care that we’re converted into coaches for worlds fair service. And three first class cars one of which is a former round end observation car from the FEC. 

Tickets cost: $199 for coach, and $249 for first class. 

More information: https://public.whistletix.com/SamShortline/Events/372437

Disclosure: I have nothing to do with this event at all. I’m just on their email list and I figured you guys might be interested in attending. I might attend it all depends if I can find someone interested to go with.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (May 4, 2019)

This sounds like a hoot!


----------



## Seaboard92 (May 5, 2019)

I just bought my tickets for it. I figure the man is 90 something so this might be my last chance.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (May 5, 2019)

We need a full trip report! Whodunnit, etc


----------



## Seaboard92 (May 20, 2019)

The train is now postponed due to President Carter falling and breaking his hip.


----------

